# So what should I do?



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

And how can I move this thread to the right page?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Where did you want it?


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

If you want to explore a career in horses, and if you get offered an apprenticeship, then take it.

Go, listen, learn, understand that they are expert professionals and that you can learn learn learn from them. Be there with an open mind and a closed mouth. Absorb everything that they tell you, grab every opportunity to learn and expand your knowledge.

If you don't want to explore a career in horses then go to sixth form or college.

If you are not sure, then go to sixth form, do your A levels, mature and grow, and then try for the horse career if you still want it.


Oh, and it's not cold in Derbyshire. Every job with horses in the whole wide world requires exposure to the elements and the ability to put on the correct clothing and get on with the job.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I meant to put it in the trainers thread. 

And compared to where I live further south it is freezing, my coats that normally keep me warm didn't. But I think I'm gonna go for it. I love working with horses and will hate to go college or sixth form.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

madyasmkey said:


> I meant to put it in the trainers thread.


I've moved it for you madyasmkey.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## IndiesaurusRex (Feb 23, 2011)

Go for it - I'm currently doing a degree in Equine Science in Cheshire, so I'm pretty much level with you, and I definitely noticed the cold my first year here having moved up from Devon.

Buy warm clothes - my fleece lined waterproof chaps are lifesavers in the winter, as is my fleece earwarmer (my head gets too hot if I wear hats). Layer up, I love my bodywarmer in the cold as it helps keep my core warm without adding extra layers to my arms that restrict movement.

As for the training differences - you may well learn a lot, and perhaps even decide that you want to change the way you train, or they might, you never know. The head of Equine at my college is a reiki master, and loves natural horsemanship, but often clashes with yard staff over practices on the yard, but they respect each other, and work around it, and compromise. If they can make it work, I'm sure you can :lol:


----------



## Cielo Notturno (Sep 12, 2013)

madyasmkey said:


> Also, my biggest issue is that they're professionals so I doubt I'd be allowed to work with my horse the way I do. All their horses bits and don't get told off and mine gets a tap on the nose for biting.


I wanted to comment on this. Unless you are a _"true believer"_ (people who think that their teacher is _perfect and infallible_) You'll find that even in the best place there are things you don't approve. 

This doesn't make the place bad. It just means that you have your opinions. It's good. You may decide to change your opinions or not, that's your choice. But you *can* work with professional, endure what you think are "bad choices", learn anyway all the good that there is to learn, and one day possibly run things your way. 

Be open minded. Try to understand _why_ things get done, or not done. IE in some places where the goal is competition and there are a lot of horses, groundwork and ground manners are not taught because the trainers have to train from saddle, and when they are not they are too tired to waste time in stuff that is not requested of them. Said trainers can though teach you a lot about riding. It's ok. Learn *everything* you can, so you can decide later what to do.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm happy to learn from them, I just dont want to have to change how I do things with my horse because they don't want me to.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

madyasmkey said:


> I'm happy to learn from them, I just dont want to have to change how I do things with my horse because they don't want me to.


It sounds like you dont want to learn from them, How do you know changing how you treat your horse now, to how they treat horses, is not a better way ? If they allow their horses to bite and not be reprimanded, why would you want to go there ?


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

My horse is happy being treated how she is now, why would I change it? I'm happy to learn, I just don't want to be forced into working with my horse a way that I don't want to because they don't like it.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

So don't bring your horse? 

Honestly, it's one month. TRY the things they are asking you to do. No one says you have to continue to do it and if your REALLY REALLY against it just politely say no thanks. They run an apprenticeship for a reason. If they had no what they were doing I doubt they would be in business, never mind offering you an apprenticeship!! For once, OPEN YOUR MIND UP TO A NEW EXPERIENCE!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I always try new things and I'm not going somewhere without my horse, it's for 2 years. The 1 month is just a trail. I'm always open to trying new things but why would I want to go somewhere if I'm not allowed to work with my horse how I want to.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Why would you want to? Oh, I don't know, maybe to expand you horizons? 

On second thought I don't think you should go. Let someone who will appreciate the opportunity to learn and work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

Whatever. You don't know me and my horse works well with how I work her, why change that? As you said on another thread "why fix something that isn't broken?". It's not like I'd completely disguard any help given or suggestions but I'm not going to change completely jusy because someone wants me to.


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

SlideStop... you are being very rude. Mady.... theres some people on here it does better to not respond to, they seem to want to draw you into a mini argument


----------



## ToManyHorsesAndOnePony (Oct 16, 2013)

Slidestop, you are being very rude. And with no cause. Mady, theres some people on here that for some reason really like to draw others into arguments/disagreements. Its better to not even offer a response hun


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

madyasmkey said:


> Whatever. You don't know me and my horse works well with how I work her, why change that? As you said on another thread "why fix something that isn't broken?". It's not like I'd completely disguard any help given or suggestions but I'm not going to change completely jusy because someone wants me to.


When you go to these apprenticeships it's about learning something new. That's doesn't mean what you were doing is wrong or not effective. Nobody wants you to change, but by doing something like this your asking to want to learn new things. I wouldn't enlist the help of a dressage trainer for dressage lessons if I had no intention on listening or doing the things she says. Personally, I've very much pro cross disciplinary/technique training. While I don't do dressage it's very helpful for reining. A barrel horse may not do reining but can benefit from reining work. I dislike doing Parelli, but It sure did teach me a lot about pressure, release and timing. You can add or tailor some of their techniques and into yours to optimize your own.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

ToManyHorsesAndOnePony said:


> SlideStop... you are being very rude. Mady.... theres some people on here it does better to not respond to, they seem to want to draw you into a mini argument


That is your opinion, but I don't think SS is being rude, I think what she is expressing is frustration, I feel it as well from reading the Op's responses. I don;t know you, as far as I know this is the first thread of yours I have come across (memory for names etc is shot, so I maybe mistaken) but all I read is push back.

You go for an apprenticeship, working pupil or student position to learn, which means trying new things. If you don't like what you see and you don;t like the way they handle their horses, don't go, because you should only go and apprentice to people who make you go "WOW, that's what I want" 

If there is enough there that you want to go then do the months trial, see how you get on, away from home, no other young people, different way of working with horses, and then decide. Of course you should be adult enough to have a conversation with them about the way you want to handle your horse, but please bear in mind that when he is in their stables, he becomes a reflection of them, the pair of you in public are representing the stables, so they have an input!


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

She. It isn't like am going to completely ignore them and I want to learn, get their results yet not have a bad mannered horse, theirs are bad mannered and the only horse that doesn't push them around is the stallion because they take a firmer approach to him. It's not like I abuse her and she behaves very well so it isn't like they'd be having a dangerous or naughty horse reflected on them. It's just j don't want them changing everything I do with her. I'm willing to learn and try new things I just don't want them to try and force it on me. I'm not saying they will, it was just a concern.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So what are you going to learn from people who have what you view as bad mannered horses? Again you are not aspiring to produce bad mannered horses, I struggle to believe that anyone worth going to is, so ask yourself will you be comfortable there?


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

madyasmkey said:


> She. It isn't like am going to completely ignore them and I want to learn, get their results yet not have a bad mannered horse, theirs are bad mannered and the only horse that doesn't push them around is the stallion because they take a firmer approach to him. It's not like I abuse her and she behaves very well so it isn't like they'd be having a dangerous or naughty horse reflected on them. It's just j don't want them changing everything I do with her. I'm willing to learn and try new things I just don't want them to try and force it on me. I'm not saying they will, it was just a concern.


So, tell me again, why do you want to go learn from them?

Nothing here makes sense.

If you don't like their horse handling, DON'T WASTE THEIR TIME, or yours. Let someone else take the opportunity to "learn", because honestly, if you go in with the attitude that you have right now, you're wasting everyone's time and effort.

JMO, of course. *shrug*


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I want to learn about how to care for a competition horse, ride them ect... I'm not bothered about how they are behaviour wise as long as my horse doesn't get taught the same things.


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I'm understanding what the OP is saying (correct me if i'm wrong)- She is going there to learn, and is happy to learn and get experience with their way of handling/care/etc when it regards their own horses, but the stuff that doesn't work for her own horse, she doesn't want to be forced to use because it's the norm where she's going. 

Many people talk about learning from trainers and say 'take what you can use and leave the rest', it doesn't mean you ignore what the trainer is saying, you still learn of the techniques and the reasons behind it. Even if you don't use what they've taught with your own horse, you still have the knowledge of what was said and can use it should you find another horse that responds better to that technique than your own.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

That's exactly what I mean  I'm better at communicating to horses than people.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

TBH i dont think you ar cut out for a career in horses. You are too arrogant and too demanding.

You want it all perfect for you, what you dont realise is what a brilliant opportunity you are about to throw away because you are not willing to learn or to try different approahes. 
Tell me what results do you have that make your approach better than thiers? what makes your little pony that much better than those competition horses.

Given your coments I seriously doubt you've ever delt with a proper competition horse before!
Serious competition horses are often quirky, difficult and strong personalities and very very sensitive. They are generaly extremely fit, fed to the eyeballs and handled carefully. 
They are also highly intellegent and some can bare grudges like you wouldnt believe. Smacking some horses on the nose will lead to serious injury of yourself when the horse fights back, some horses will react so badly you will never get a hand near thier face again which will make it nigh on impossible to get a bridle on them.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

After reading this, I think you would be wasting their time by going. You clearly do not want to learn anything from them, and if you go there with the attitude you have displayed here?

You won't last long there anyway.

There are other people who would benefit from the chance, I don't see you doing that.

When you approach something like this, with the attitude you have more mad horse skills than they do, which is how you are coming across?

You are welcomed very long.

Look around and see if there are any barns that you do approve of, and see if they want you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I alerted the lady that you are basically calling incompetent to this conversation by email. Judging from the photos of her riding, I'd guess that you won't have much of a decision to make, as she will make it for you. 

Please don't bad mouth serious riders, and professionals in this way on a public board.


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^****. I was going to comment that you should probably give it a miss and wait a few years to allow the teenage knowitallism to subside but I guess you blew it already. Well, I guess you reap what you sew.


----------



## madyasmkey (Jan 26, 2014)

I really want to learn from this woman and no I have no experience about competition horses. They were all lovely and beautiful animals I just have a different approach to my house and it was a worry that I might not be allowed to work with her the way I do. My horse is for and quirky, but if doesn't stop me from telling her off. I know that some horses will react differently to the same thing. 

I wasn't bad mouthing her, just saying her horses are often naughty and I don't want it reflecting on my horses and either way I probably wouldn't go there because I've recently found some much closer to home. But nice to know I can always ask for some advise.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I am glad that you found something closer to home,


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Closed for moderator review.


----------

